# Solved: Dell inspiron 530 not booting



## Cocopop (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guys

First time poster here,but I have used this site many times to find solutions to problems I have. 
Ok my Dell Inspiron 530 desktop refuses to boot for me. I switch it on and it does the usual beep once but my screen just remains black. I cant even get to the dell screen(post I think)

I tried taking out the ram and putting it back in as well as the hds. My g15 keyboard turns on as normal and when I try to hold f8 nothing happens.

Any solutions would be great

Thanks guys


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

See this document for trouble shooting your issue on the 530, post back what you find.

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/inspd530/en/OM/HTML/trouble.htm#wp1043338

.


----------



## Cocopop (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Mumbodog.

I looked at the document you linked. It said the following

If the power light is steady blue and the computer is not responding:


Ensure that the display is connected and powered on.

If the display is connected and powered on, see Beep Codes.
The display is properly connected and powered,I don`t get any beep codes when I start the system,I just get the normal beep once. The light remains steady blue. There is nothing on the monitor and when I tell it to display digital input nothing appears and it goes back to power save mode.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

If you have another monitor, try that one.

.


----------



## Cocopop (Jan 9, 2010)

Out of some miracle my pc has decided to start. I`m now on the startup repair. I will post what it finds


----------



## Cocopop (Jan 9, 2010)

So the startup repair didn`t do much,just told me to remove all usb devices etc. Starts up fine now....very strange,don`t know what caused it to do this.

If anyone else is having this problem I would suggest taking out you hard drives and ram and cleaning out any dust in the slots before putting them back in,seemed to work for me


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats good news, please mark this thread "Solved"

Welcome to TSG forums

.


----------



## Belmeade (Jan 31, 2010)

I also had my inspiron 530 not booting up. It went to the Dell splash screen, displayed 1/2 of the progress bar, made a beep. The screen went blank and then over again to the splash screen. This was an endless loop. After turning on/off the power several times, I was able to get it to boot. Looking on the web for inputs, I run the extended windows diagnostic, load the latest BIOS.....Still nothing. (even called Dell tech support, they gave me the basis phone help but had to pay $49 for the advanced)
I decided to open up the PC. Took out the memory sticks, blew on the connectors, reinserted them in. Remove connections to hard drive, reset them in, moved a couples cables away from the mother critical locations.
I reassembled the PC's back panel, reconnected all cables and booted perfectly. thinking that was a fluke, I shut it down, brought it back up and again booted perfectly. I has been five days now since I did all the above and it appears the system is back to its old normal.


----------

